# British Detailling products - recommend!



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Can we have some support for British detailing products?

*Who do you recommend*, their whole range, of products, in the UK

I find myself picking up american or german products all the time, with these uncertain times we should be helping the money stay here. I also like to use products within the same family as they should work better.

:detailer::thumb:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

NorthantsPete said:


> Can we have some support for British detailing products?
> 
> *Who do you recommend*, their whole range, of products, in the UK
> 
> ...


Well said mate 👍


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Detailedonline -everything of theirs i've used has been good at what it was intended for and their Creed inspired air freshener is the business.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Am details up in Scotland do a range of their own


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

My two "go to" companies are Car Chem and Bilt Hamber. The key, for me, is that they manufacture their stuff.

Between them they've got most things covered.

There's Autoglym and various specialist wax companies also.

Andy.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Great thread
Would love to see this one kept at the top.
As above, Bilt Hamber and Car chem spring to mind.
I'll add some more after some checking.

Angelwax
Auto Finesse
Auto Glym
Dodo Juice
Gtechniq
Valet Pro


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

autoglym


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

anachem automotive


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> anachem automotive


I loved their hybrid qd 👍 will definitely have a look if and when I run out of anything 😂 🤦🏻


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

stjarnagloss and dodo juice


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Off and running now


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

AndyN01 said:


> My two "go to" companies are Car Chem and Bilt Hamber. The key, for me, is that they manufacture their stuff.
> 
> Between them they've got most things covered.
> 
> ...


See I heard about Bilt H in autoexpress years ago but never Car Chem, their products look great value, i love bulk options!

This is great, finding out UK brands :thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Steveom2 said:


> I loved their hybrid qd 👍 will definitely have a look if and when I run out of anything 😂 🤦🏻


great they're sanitizing everything too on shipping :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Carchem have always done good products, from shampoo to tar remover, Iron remover, rinse aid is very good too. There shampoo have won some detailing world rep, really nice shampoo, super slick, cleans well, smells awesome


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Bilt Hamber are the byword for solid products. I also like a few of the Car Chem products I've tried - the 1900:1 soap, the old Fallout Remover and the old Snowfoam were all very good. The newer stuff I have, the glass cleaner and glass sealant are ok. I've got their Hydro QD and Waterless Wash/wax but haven't used them properly yet.

Are KKD a British brand? I think so, but I don't know much beyond that. They have some excellent products.

Wowo's have some excellent products. They are quite boutique, and some products are quite expensive, but they are all pretty easy to use and of course with Crystal Sealant, they have a standout product. 

I have some Wax Planet products to try, 8 Below is good, their shampoos are good, not tried anything else yet.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't forget Bouncer's, all chemicals and waxes created and manufactured in house. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## ENDA (Apr 16, 2020)

muzzer said:


> Detailedonline -everything of theirs i've used has been good at what it was intended for and their Creed inspired air freshener is the business.


I love the air freshener. The spray head that comes with it not so much. I've a bottle in each car and both of them are leaking from the trigger with very little use.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Wowo's manufacture in Port Glasgow


----------



## lamb2729 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mitchell and King. Their Spa is probably the best car shampoo I've ever used. Cracking selection of waxes too.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ENDA said:


> I love the air freshener. The spray head that comes with it not so much. I've a bottle in each car and both of them are leaking from the trigger with very little use.


Mine has started to leak but i think it had come loose slightly as i could tighten it slightly. 
Still love it though.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

DetailedOnline, Wax Planet, Autoglym, Car-Chem, Bilt Hamber etc etc. 

So many good UK suppliers and great pricing. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsia71 (Jul 8, 2020)

Another one for DetailedOnline here - I think I've now got at least one bottle of every product they do (if not close!) to try them out and haven't been disappointed with a single one yet - and they're very, very well priced to boot.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Autoglanz.....they do some quality products 👍


----------



## topgun23 (Jul 30, 2015)

Garage Therapy have gained alot of traction lately.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ODK waxes


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Another vote for Bouncers - long standing brand with everything developed and made in-house


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

350Chris said:


> Another vote for Bouncers - long standing brand with everything developed and made in-house


One more with Bilt-Hamber


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

ODK Waxes and Dooka 

Both great, local companies (to me anyway) and great guys behind both!


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

detailR said:


> ODK Waxes and Dooka
> 
> Both great, local companies (to me anyway) and great guys behind both!


Hah, no far, Northampton here.... UK HQ for meguirs is in Daventry


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Its no coincidence that a UK flag features on the Race Glaze logo - British made since 1996.

I cant think of one of our products thats made outside the UK.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56887;


----------

